# no premium relief to policyholders for the months of June, July, and August 2020



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

FARMERS IS NOT PROVIDING THE RELIEF?

Insurance Commissioner Ricardo Lara
https://www.insurance.ca.gov/0250-i...ductions-in-Response-to-COVID-19-Pandemic.pdf
ACTUAL:
no premium relief to policyholders for the months of June, July, and August 2020
no premium relief to policyholders for the months of September, October, November, and December 2020

RECOMMENDED:
15% premium reduction for the months of June and July, and a 20% premium reduction for August through December

WHERE IS THE CLASS-ACTION LAWSUIT FROM CALIFORNIA

Do you know where I can find the report from FARMERS INSURANCE regarding
an explanation of the reason(s) why no premium relief was provided for the months of June, July, August, September, October, November and December?

All information provided to the Department pursuant to this Bulletin shall be available for public inspection pursuant to Insurance Code section 1861.07.

Insurance Commissioner Ricardo Lara

ACTUAL:
no premium relief to policyholders for the months of June, July, and August 2020
no premium relief to policyholders for the months of September, October, November, and December 2020

RECOMMENDED:
15% premium reduction for the months of June and July, and a 20% premium reduction for August through December

https://www.insurance.ca.gov/0250-i...ductions-in-Response-to-COVID-19-Pandemic.pdf


----------

